# SQOLOGY - March 5 - Knoxville, TN



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/events/599312160264616/?ti=icl


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

This should be a great show!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*bump


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have 22 people committed to attend and another 52 interested. Hopefully it will be a good turnout out!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*bump!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I am excited about this one. Will be here very soon. Just a little over a week left to tune

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

One week until the show! Can't wait to hear some great sounding cars. Hope to see a bunch of you guys there!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Last bump before Sunday!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I should be there. Looking forward to it


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

This was a very well ran show. I will attend as many of these events that i can get to.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for coming out!

There were a total of 18 competitors competing in MECA and IASCA SQ classes.

Great turnout! Heard nothing but good things.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)




----------

